# Photos that tell stories



## debbieart (May 16, 2017)

Sometimes a series of photos tell a great story without any words. I'm collecting them here, share yours if you find em.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 19, 2017)

I shot this last night. One of my best friends and his beau.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2017)




----------



## debbieart (May 23, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I shot this last night. One of my best friends and his beau.




nice pic.


----------



## debbieart (May 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 140210



Totally agree. More conquer more encouragement.


----------



## orf (Nov 21, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Philmar (Jul 22, 2018)

two separate photos, continents apart, about a common universal story




Elderly woman chasing drunk husband with stick - Bac Ha, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woman trying to drag her husband home from outside of a bar - Todos Santos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 22, 2018)

Interesting subjects......


----------



## Philmar (Aug 19, 2018)

off to the well...Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

